# Prometheus



## Stone (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone seen Prometheus yet???? How was it? I'm hangin out!! Mixed reviews here.

Mike


----------



## eggshells (Jun 6, 2012)

I am going to see it this Friday. I will let you know.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2012)

Has it already opened in Australia? It starts Friday (June 8) here.


----------



## Stone (Jun 7, 2012)

Started today but I'll probably wait a week or so for the crowds to disipate:wink:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like alot like the Alien movie I seen in the past based on the trailer.

Paphman910


----------



## Stone (Jun 7, 2012)

Just heard another review on the radio. The reviewer said ''Very absorbing but screenplay was weak'' 71/2 out of 10, but a caller said ''Best 3d he's ever seen...fantastic looking film''....sounds like fun!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 7, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Looks like alot like the Alien movie I seen in the past based on the trailer.
> 
> Paphman910



its basically a prequel to the first Alien movie


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 7, 2012)

If you are familiar with Greek Mythology then you can only suspect that something with the title Prometheus will end badly and will follow a story line of unintended consequences.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 12, 2012)

saw it, was very disappointed


----------



## eggshells (Jun 12, 2012)

Same here. I watch even the 3D and I'm not impressed. My only consolation was I got a free courtesy ticket to see another.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 12, 2012)

I've seen it too and it was okay but not worth going to the movies for (it's rather expensive here in Sweden). As a fan of the Alien trilogy I felt they should've left all the Alien references out of the movie due to them not being true to the original Alien movie, as it was now, it was only annoying.

On a scale of 1-5 I would give it a 3.

In other words, a bit of disappointment.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'll save money for orchids!


----------



## nikv (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reviews! This one was on my list to see in a theater but now I'll wait for it to be on HBO or Showtime.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2012)

IMO, there hasn't been a fresh idea in sci-fi movies since The Matrix, All comic strips have been visited and revisited, even some (Ultraviolet) that never existed. We have seen prequels for everything, most notably Star Trek both in tv and movies, and Caprica, which is supposed to be happening before Battlestar Galactica. We've even got Alien vs Predator. Avatar was good but, again we ended up as the bad guys. It seems we always end up as the bad guy somehow. I think humanity has a very low opinion of itself and I don't think it should.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 12, 2012)

but you can revisit (reimagine) and make it good or even great. Most recent Star Trek was incredible with strong characters and decent character development and an original storyline..even BSG was reimagined from the 70's original and was some of the best sci fi ever ..i understood what Scott was trying to do with having multiple characters represent single archetypes (that made ALIEN an incredible movie), but it just watered down the movie. Not to mention how the terrible storyline forced Scott to create the progression of alien development in Prometheus that just ended up looking superfluous and downright cheesy


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2012)

my kids hated it.


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh woe is me! I was hoping for a good film, however, I never expect answers from movies, but I enjoy the digital
special effects. How was that? Good?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 13, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman on July 3rd ..looks like its true to the original comic storyline too...looking forward to this one


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2012)

How can you spend so much on how a movie looks, and throw in such a lame story. Scott...you really stuffed this one up!!!


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> The Amazing Spiderman on July 3rd ..looks like its true to the original comic storyline too...looking forward to this one



From what I've seen, it should be called ''Spiderboy''


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 26, 2012)

well, he was a teenager when he was bitten by the spider. and in the original comics he acted a lot like an arrogant teenager..i guess its all about that struggle to break out of puberty


----------



## Roth (Jun 26, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> well, he was a teenager when he was bitten by the spider. and in the original comics he acted a lot like an arrogant teenager..i guess its all about that struggle to break out of puberty



I though it was a bestiality story ????

:evil:


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 26, 2012)

Roth said:


> I though it was a bestiality story ????
> 
> :evil:



That would make it worth paying to see Hahaha!I heard it sucked,so if I see it I wont be paying to.After seeing the Octomom movie anything would be see to watch to me now.


----------

